# Save 15% on Show N Go Retractable License Plate Frames @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 15% on our hugely popular Show N Go License Plate Frames at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

The Show N Go retractable license plate frame is an innovative product that allows you to hide your front license plate away when you want, and show it when you need to. We offer two versions: one manual, and one remote controlled (motorized).

On the manual version, a simple one hand motion is all you need to retract and stow the license plate or to pull it out and allow it to swing up into the display position.

On the motorized version, we offer an even easier solution - simply press the button on the included remote control and the Show N Go will move the plate into position automatically. The transport mechanism included with this kit uses a stainless steel torsion spring that keeps the mount in the stored position and also allows it to move into the displayed position. Go from hidden to shown in seconds.



Enhances vehicle aesthetics in the displayed or stowed position
Stainless Steel components and fasteners for long-life
Patented robust design for trouble free operation
Easily installed by the average auto enthusiast
Fits almost any vehicle
Approximate dimensions are 10 1/2 inches long, 12 inches wide, and 1 1/4 inch high.
C5 and C6 Corvette specific options available
Known vehicles that these won't fit without modifications: 2010-current Mustang V6
Makes a great gift


*Click below to get one (or more) at your special price:*

----------------

*Show N Go Retractable License Plate Frame - PartsForYourCar*








----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

